# WTB audi 5000s fuel dist. unit



## cavepeak (Mar 26, 2006)

hi! i just bought an 87 audi 5000s and the fuel distibuter unit seems to have puked. if anyone knows where i can get one for under $2400 (dealer price) please let me know!
help save this car from the crusher! thanks


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: WTB audi 5000s fuel dist. unit (cavepeak)*

Part number off you're old one?


----------



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: WTB audi 5000s fuel dist. unit (cavepeak)*

They are like $50 used CIS-E. They seldom "puke". But they will varnish if let set a while. what gives you the indication on the Bad call?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Katmandu (May 26, 2004)

*Re: WTB audi 5000s fuel dist. unit (cavepeak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cavepeak* »_hi! i just bought an 87 audi 5000s and the fuel distibuter unit seems to have puked. if anyone knows where i can get one for under $2400 (dealer price) please let me know!

 
I have one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Email me Directly at ......... [email protected]


----------



## cavepeak (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: WTB audi 5000s fuel dist. unit (audi403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi403* »_Part number off you're old one?

bosch 0 438 101 029 


_Quote, originally posted by *von-klink* »_They are like $50 used CIS-E. They seldom "puke". But they will varnish if let set a while. what gives you the indication on the Bad call?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















theres fuel going into the unit but not coning out.
ive also taken it apart as far as possible and cleaned everything to no avail. 

if anyone knows someone who wants this car or parts from it lmk. im going to parting it out soon if it cant be fixed.
the body is almost perfect and this is the only thing it needs to run very well.








thanks


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm assuming the CIS-E on a 5000 Turbo is different? If not I'm ripping that off for Megasquirt.


----------



## simplybebop (May 24, 2006)

i have a 86 audi 5000 turbo, would mine work


----------



## Exile AutoWerks (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (simplybebop)*

Ihave a 86 5000 s im parting. I have it ready if wanted.


----------

